
Risk factors for Covid-19 death in world’s largest analysis of patient records - stevesimmons
https://opensafely.org/press-releases/2020/05/covid-risk-factors/
======
stevesimmons
Media reports over the last two months mention many risk factors for dying
from Covid-19. But there is very little reliable data on their relative
importance.

This new study does exactly that. It compares all UK Covid-19 hospital deaths
with 17m electronic patient records held by the NHS (National Health Service).

The headline conclusions aren't surprising: risk factors are older, gender,
ethnic miniorities, co-morbidities like diabetes/asthma. Smoking is a mild
risk reduction.

To see how the relative factors compare, check out the graph on p12 of the PDF
preprint:

* [https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.06.20092999v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.06.20092999v1.full.pdf)

The code is on GitHub:

* [https://github.com/ebmdatalab/opensafely-risk-factors-resear...](https://github.com/ebmdatalab/opensafely-risk-factors-research)

